# Attention PDX homebumy street urchins: Missing Friend



## Doobie_D (Mar 19, 2013)

Missing: Portland, Oregon Chris Cleary . If you have seen or heard from him since Sunday, March 17th please call me (443) 282-4159 aor notify the Portland Police Department (503)823-3333 case # 13-21980


So i guess my buddys mother is worried about her lil snookums. He's been around PDX for a few months. Been into some bad shit. Usually could be found across from Pioneer Square where all the no-good-niks hang. His dogs name is Jazz. Dont call the cops but at least call his moms number up top if you see him around.

Thanx


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 20, 2013)

i thought cleary rolled outta there......tsk tsk chris, being demoted in life to pioneer square homebum.....hope he's good


----------

